# How to Start a Partnership



## Guest

Hello,

I have been in a relationship with a New Zealand resident for the past 2 years. I have been to NZ 5 times since meeting him for a total stay of approximately 11 months intermittently. We love each other and are engaged to be married  

I want to live with him in a partnership in NZ. The issue is that in order to obtain a Partnership Based Visa, we have to be living in a de facto partnership at the time the application for the Visa is made  So I have to be physically in NZ to apply for such a Visa.

The only time I have "lived" with him is during my visits to NZ and I doubt that time can be counted as living together in a partnership.

I am retired and do not wish to work. I also have no interest in studying in NZ. I just want to be able to start a life with my Love. My fiance and I want to get married, but we are going to hold off to ensure that I can remain in NZ. He can't come to Canada so there is no possibility for him to relocate here with me.

I did contact INZ previously with my dilemma. I didn't get much advice. I was told that I could apply for a regular Visitor Visa to come to NZ (usually it is granted for 6 months initially) and then apply for a partnership Work Visa while in NZ to be able to remain there and live with my fiance.

I mentioned that if I did that I would not be considered a "bona fide" visitor and it would appear as deceptive... The Immigration Officer paused and then stated that "circumstances can change after you arrive in NZ, it happens all the time".

I would like to be able to go to NZ on a proper Visa in order to be able to start a partnership with my fiance BEFORE I leave Canada. I would have to give a notice for my rental unit, place my furniture in storage, etc., (lots to do before leaving). So I want to ensure that I can remain in NZ for some time to meet the 12 months of living together in a partnership before applying for residence BEFORE leaving Canada.

There are no provisions for people in my position it seems 

Australian has what is called a "Fiance Visa" where the applicant has to get married within that 9 months and then they get a Visa for at least two years to stay in Australia with their new spouse. I wish INZ had the same thing...

Does the time I spent living with my fiance when I visited count towards "living together in a partnership"? We do have a rental agreement in both our names as I paid the bond for it in 2011...

Has anyone ever been in such a situation or does anyone have any advice to offer? Anything at all would be much appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz

moving for love said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been in a relationship with a New Zealand resident for the past 2 years. I have been to NZ 5 times since meeting him for a total stay of approximately 11 months intermittently. We love each other and are engaged to be married
> 
> I want to live with him in a partnership in NZ. The issue is that in order to obtain a Partnership Based Visa, we have to be living in a de facto partnership at the time the application for the Visa is made  So I have to be physically in NZ to apply for such a Visa.
> 
> The only time I have "lived" with him is during my visits to NZ and I doubt that time can be counted as living together in a partnership.
> 
> I am retired and do not wish to work. I also have no interest in studying in NZ. I just want to be able to start a life with my Love. My fiance and I want to get married, but we are going to hold off to ensure that I can remain in NZ. He can't come to Canada so there is no possibility for him to relocate here with me.
> 
> I did contact INZ previously with my dilemma. I didn't get much advice. I was told that I could apply for a regular Visitor Visa to come to NZ (usually it is granted for 6 months initially) and then apply for a partnership Work Visa while in NZ to be able to remain there and live with my fiance.
> 
> I mentioned that if I did that I would not be considered a "bona fide" visitor and it would appear as deceptive... The Immigration Officer paused and then stated that "circumstances can change after you arrive in NZ, it happens all the time".
> 
> I would like to be able to go to NZ on a proper Visa in order to be able to start a partnership with my fiance BEFORE I leave Canada. I would have to give a notice for my rental unit, place my furniture in storage, etc., (lots to do before leaving). So I want to ensure that I can remain in NZ for some time to meet the 12 months of living together in a partnership before applying for residence BEFORE leaving Canada.
> 
> There are no provisions for people in my position it seems
> 
> Australian has what is called a "Fiance Visa" where the applicant has to get married within that 9 months and then they get a Visa for at least two years to stay in Australia with their new spouse. I wish INZ had the same thing...
> 
> Does the time I spent living with my fiance when I visited count towards "living together in a partnership"? We do have a rental agreement in both our names as I paid the bond for it in 2011...
> 
> Has anyone ever been in such a situation or does anyone have any advice to offer? Anything at all would be much appreciated!  Thanks!


Hi,
Yes you do seem to be in a bit of a predicament.

So your intention would be to apply under the Family Partnership Category for a Residency class visa, which would be the sensible option.

First of all what about your fiancé ? 
You say he's been in NZ for 2 years and is a Resident.
How did he come to be here in NZ....Was he the Principal Applicant on his own Residency Visa application, or did he have secondary applicants on there - maybe an ex partner etc, or was he a
Secondary Applicant himself ?
If you are to obtain the visa he must support your application and he must himself be eligible to support you - example....if he came here as the Principal Applicant with an ex partner and they've since split up, he's already got someone in as a Resident and now won't be eligible to assist someone else for a period of 5 years!

As you say the deciding factor is the relationship or partnership evidence.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migr...tonz/whatisrequired/evidenceofpartnership.htm

Unsure where you have info from stating you have to be in NZ to apply ?
You can be outside of NZ to apply for this visa type.
I know it's more difficult to justify having a long distance relationship, but it is still a relationship and if you can prove it has commitment even with many miles between you then it satisfies the criteria.
I'm sure the time you have spent living together in NZ when you visited counts towards this committed relationship and hopefully you have evidence of your time together......photos, trips you have been on together, joint bills etc etc
Just be honest in your application, inform them of the periods spent apart and the reasons for this and maintain that even though there have been many miles between you on occasion it has still been a committed relationship.

Good luck


----------



## Guest

Thank you so much escapedtonz... 

My fiance has been a resident of NZ for 35 years after coming here as a child with his mother. He is an Australian citizen, but has lived in NZ all this time, so there are no issues whatsoever for him meeting the sponsorship requirements. I am sorry I wasn't clear on that.

We both have been in a relationship for over 2 years now and that is when I started coming to NZ regularly to visit him, so we have been in a committed relationship for over 2 years.

I was told by the Immigration Officer that I had to physically be in NZ to apply for Partnership Visas. I have read the INZ Admin manual and it appears to say the same thing in the sense that we have to be in a de facto relationship to apply for such Visas. I guess if I can count the times of living with him when visiting as being in a de facto relationship then I could potentially apply for Partnership Visas out of NZ? It is so not clear to me and I found that INZ offers very little information when I have called them. It seems they don't know what to tell me or don't want to provide any information, so it is a frustrating process to say the least 

The other concern I have is if I count the time as "living" with him when visiting, wouldn't that indicate deception since I was on a Visitor Visa at the times of my visits to NZ?

I would never lie to INZ and will be 150% honest as I have been throughout this process. I want my relationship with this wonderful man to continue and I will never jeopardize it. If I can't come to NZ and be with him, we won't be able to stay together  I can't and don't even want to think about that at all....

We both meet all the requirements so there are no issues there...

Also as proof of our relationship, since I didn't keep copies of my plane tickets, wouldn't INZ have proof of my visits to NZ since I had to fill out arrival and departure cards when arriving and leaving NZ or must I provide copies of plane tickets to prove my visits there? I indicated my fiance's name and address as who I was visiting. Also how many screen shots of Facebook and Skype messages must I provide to prove daily communication between the two of us while apart? I have literally tons of them and I can't add them all so I am wondering how much should I provide? A couple for each month or several screenshots for every 3 days or one screenshot daily? 

Again thank you so much for your response! I really appreciate it!


----------



## topcat83

moving for love said:


> ....I did contact INZ previously with my dilemma. I didn't get much advice. I was told that I could apply for a regular Visitor Visa to come to NZ (usually it is granted for 6 months initially) and then apply for a partnership Work Visa while in NZ to be able to remain there and live with my fiance.
> 
> I mentioned that if I did that I would not be considered a "bona fide" visitor and it would appear as deceptive... The Immigration Officer paused and then stated that "circumstances can change after you arrive in NZ, it happens all the time"....


It seems to me that you spoke to a really nice immigration agent! There probably isn't an easy 'bona fide' way of you following all the rules - but our experience is that NZ culture in general allows for rules to be bent very slightly in certain circumstances (and I don't mean in the same 'bent' way that some corrupt cultures mean!)
IMHO he was suggesting as strongly as he wasn't allowed to how you might overcome your dilemma.

So - gather as much proof of your long-term relationship as possible. Photos, emails, letters, anything! Can you get 'references' to the fact from friends and acquaintances who know how long you've been coming over for? When you're here can you think of any joint things you've attended that might have your names on them? Any wedding invites for example...


----------



## Guest

Thank you Top Cat!

The immigration Officer was quite nice... She tried to help me but again, I guess they are limited on what they can say without seeming to offer advice!

I've ALWAYS done everything by the book. I find that there really are no provisions for migrants in my category 

It appears as though I could count the time I have lived with my fiance while visiting him in NZ as being in a de facto relationship? Is that correct? Like I mentioned previously, we do have a tenancy agreement in both our names since September 2011. I have been paying for the Sky bill since June 2011...

We can definitely get letters from his friends in NZ confirming how long we have been in our relationship. He hasn't met my friends so I wouldn't be able to obtain letters from them except for what they have seen on Facebook. I wonder if INZ would consider posts from these online friends to confirm our relationship? 

Also, my doctor has made notations from what I have told her about my relationship with my fiance. Would a letter confirming it from her be beneficial? 

What about letters from family members? I have Skyped with my siblings and parents when in NZ and they met my fiance this way. Would letters from them be helpful? 

I know, according to the INZ website, that letters from Government Officials have more substance than from friends and family.

I have been taking screen shots of numerous Facebook posts proving the length of our relationship and how we have maintained contact, etc, during times apart, including Skype entries (although the history only goes back one year) 

I am pretty sure all this evidence can only assist us  I have so much of it...

******IMPORTANT QUESTION*****

Can I therefore apply for a Partnership Visa to go to NZ before I leave Canada?* *There isn't a requirement to be in NZ when I apply? 

Thanks again! *


----------



## Liam(at)Large

"If you have been living together for less than 12 months, initially we can only grant you a work visa for up to 12 months. Later you can apply for a further work visa for a total stay of up to two years (including the time already granted on your initial partnership work visa) if:
you and your partner want to stay longer in New Zealand and can show us that you are still in a genuine and stable relationship, or
you apply for residence as a partner.
You can find information about applying for a residence class visa under our Partnership residence category section."

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/worktemporarily/requirements/Familystream.htm


----------



## escapedtonz

moving for love said:


> Thank you Top Cat!
> 
> The immigration Officer was quite nice... She tried to help me but again, I guess they are limited on what they can say without seeming to offer advice!
> 
> I've ALWAYS done everything by the book. I find that there really are no provisions for migrants in my category
> 
> It appears as though I could count the time I have lived with my fiance while visiting him in NZ as being in a de facto relationship? Is that correct? Like I mentioned previously, we do have a tenancy agreement in both our names since September 2011. I have been paying for the Sky bill since June 2011...
> 
> We can definitely get letters from his friends in NZ confirming how long we have been in our relationship. He hasn't met my friends so I wouldn't be able to obtain letters from them except for what they have seen on Facebook. I wonder if INZ would consider posts from these online friends to confirm our relationship?
> 
> Also, my doctor has made notations from what I have told her about my relationship with my fiance. Would a letter confirming it from her be beneficial?
> 
> What about letters from family members? I have Skyped with my siblings and parents when in NZ and they met my fiance this way. Would letters from them be helpful?
> 
> I know, according to the INZ website, that letters from Government Officials have more substance than from friends and family.
> 
> I have been taking screen shots of numerous Facebook posts proving the length of our relationship and how we have maintained contact, etc, during times apart, including Skype entries (although the history only goes back one year)
> 
> I am pretty sure all this evidence can only assist us  I have so much of it...
> 
> *****IMPORTANT QUESTION*****
> 
> Can I therefore apply for a Partnership Visa to go to NZ before I leave Canada? There isn't a requirement to be in NZ when I apply?
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi,
I've had a really good look through the Immigration NZ website and I can't find anything that states you must be in NZ to apply for Partnership Residency Visa.
Even looking at the notes which provide confirmation of partner, partnership, relationship etc.
None of them mention that you must be living together in NZ at application ?

I'm sure you should be able to count the time living together in NZ (whilst here as a visitor) towards the relationship evidence and also the time spent separated - as you were still in a relationship, but long distance. You just have to make Immigration understand your reasons for being separated and how you maintained the relationship whilst separated.

Any evidence letters you can get will count towards your relationship claim. It's always better to get as much info and evidence as possible. Way too much is better than not enough!

I would say yes, you can apply for the partnership based visa from Canada.

Why don't you try the application and see what Immigration come back with and cross the bridge if and when any issues or questions come back.


----------



## Guest

*For my situation, it would be more difficult to prove since in the 2 years that I have been with my fiance, I have spent more time living in Canada then with him....
*
*b.	Factors that have a bearing on whether two people are living together in a partnership that is genuine and stable include but are not limited to:
i	the duration of the parties relationship; (Over 2 years)
i	the existence, nature, and extent of the parties' common residence; (Tenancy agreement in both our names since September 2011)
iii	the degree of financial dependence or interdependence, and any arrangements for financial support, between the parties; (None)
iv	the common ownership, use, and acquisition of property by the parties; (I purchased furniture)
v	the degree of commitment of the parties to a shared life; (Proved by number of visits and desire to live together)
vi	children of the partnership, including the common care and support of such children by the parties; (No children)
vii the performance of common household duties by the partners; (We do share that when I visit) 
and viii the reputation and public aspects of the relationship. (Well known by everyone who knows us)

F2.20.15 Evidence of living together in partnership that is genuine and stable
a.	Evidence that the principal applicant and partner are living together may include but is not limited to original or certified copies of documents showing shared accommodation such as:
i	joint ownership of residential property (No)
ii	joint tenancy agreement or rent book or rental receipts (We have a joint tenancy agreement since September 2011 but my fiance pays solely for it as I have my own to pay in Canada)
iii	correspondence (including postmarked envelopes) addressed to both principal applicant and partner at the same address. (I have the Sky bill in my name mailed to the Address in NZ that I pay monthly)
b.	If a couple has been living separately for any period during their partnership, they should provide evidence of the length of the periods of separation, the reasons for them, and how their relationship was maintained during the periods of separation, such as letters, itemised telephone accounts or e-mail messages. (Lots to provide here!)
c.	Evidence about whether the partnership is genuine and stable may include but is not limited to, original or certified copies of documents and any other information such as:
i	a marriage certificate for the parties; (Not yet)
ii	a civil union certificate for the parties; (No)
iii	birth certificates of any children of the parties; (None)
iv	evidence of communication between the parties; (Lots)
v	photographs of the parties together; (Lots)
vi	documents indicating public recognition of the partnership;( (From friends and family)
vii evidence of the parties being committed to each other both emotionally and exclusively such as evidence of:
 joint decision making and plans together (We've been making plans for 2 years now but I don't know how to prove this)
 sharing of parental obligations (No)
 sharing of household activities (Cooking, cleaning, shopping, etc only when I am there)
 sharing of companionship/spare time (Even apart, we spend a lot of time on Skype)
 sharing of leisure and social activities (Only when we are together)
 presentation by the parties to outsiders as a couple (Absolutely)
viii evidence of being financially interdependent such as evidence of 
 shared income (No)
 joint bank accounts operated reasonably frequently over a reasonable time (No)
 joint assets (No)
 joint liabilities such as loans or credit to purchase real estate, cars, major home
appliances (No)
 joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, water, telephone) (No)
 mutually agreed financial arrangements. (No)
d.	The presence or absence of any of the documents, information or evidence listed above is not determinative. Each case will be decided on the basis of all the evidence provided. Evidence about these matters may also be obtained at interview and can be considered up until the date of final decision.
*[/COLOR]

*I still reside in Canada so financially, I can't provide at all except when I am in NZ. I pay for groceries, and he pays for the rent. But otherwise, I can't provide until I am living there for good...*

*And I can only count the time living with him from the date of the joint Tenancy Agreement in September 2011 so basically, we "lived together" for approximately 7 1/2 months total... Although I visited him for approximately 4 1/2 months previously, but we had no joint Tenancy Agreement.*

*I apologize for the length of my posts... I want to ensure that I provide all the required information before proceeding with my application and if anyone has anything to add to assist me, it would be much appreciated! *
*
And I did have a look again at the INZ Ops Manual... I don't have to apply in NZ for such Visas, but I have to be in a partnership so I assumed that I would need to be present since we have not lived together for more than 12 months. Also the Immigration Officer told me that I had to be in NZ when applying for the Partnership Work Visa. I did ask her specifically because I wanted to make a request BEFORE leaving Canada to ensure a stay of a specific time and not be obligated to leave NZ within 3 months, and she confirmed without a doubt that I had to be physically present in NZ.... I am not sure what the answer is now 

Thank you again to everyone who has offered me information!*


----------



## escapedtonz

moving for love said:


> For my situation, it would be more difficult to prove since in the 2 years that I have been with my fiance, I have spent more time living in Canada then with him....
> 
> b.	Factors that have a bearing on whether two people are living together in a partnership that is genuine and stable include but are not limited to:
> i	the duration of the parties relationship; (Over 2 years)
> i	the existence, nature, and extent of the parties' common residence; (Tenancy agreement in both our names since September 2011)
> iii	the degree of financial dependence or interdependence, and any arrangements for financial support, between the parties; (None)
> iv	the common ownership, use, and acquisition of property by the parties; (I purchased furniture)
> v	the degree of commitment of the parties to a shared life; (Proved by number of visits and desire to live together)
> vi	children of the partnership, including the common care and support of such children by the parties; (No children)
> vii the performance of common household duties by the partners; (We do share that when I visit)
> and viii the reputation and public aspects of the relationship. (Well known by everyone who knows us)
> 
> F2.20.15 Evidence of living together in partnership that is genuine and stable
> a.	Evidence that the principal applicant and partner are living together may include but is not limited to original or certified copies of documents showing shared accommodation such as:
> i	joint ownership of residential property (No)
> ii	joint tenancy agreement or rent book or rental receipts (We have a joint tenancy agreement since September 2011 but my fiance pays solely for it as I have my own to pay in Canada)
> iii	correspondence (including postmarked envelopes) addressed to both principal applicant and partner at the same address. (I have the Sky bill in my name mailed to the Address in NZ that I pay monthly)
> b.	If a couple has been living separately for any period during their partnership, they should provide evidence of the length of the periods of separation, the reasons for them, and how their relationship was maintained during the periods of separation, such as letters, itemised telephone accounts or e-mail messages. (Lots to provide here!)
> c.	Evidence about whether the partnership is genuine and stable may include but is not limited to, original or certified copies of documents and any other information such as:
> i	a marriage certificate for the parties; (Not yet)
> ii	a civil union certificate for the parties; (No)
> iii	birth certificates of any children of the parties; (None)
> iv	evidence of communication between the parties; (Lots)
> v	photographs of the parties together; (Lots)
> vi	documents indicating public recognition of the partnership;( (From friends and family)
> vii evidence of the parties being committed to each other both emotionally and exclusively such as evidence of:
>  joint decision making and plans together (We've been making plans for 2 years now but I don't know how to prove this)
>  sharing of parental obligations (No)
>  sharing of household activities (Cooking, cleaning, shopping, etc only when I am there)
>  sharing of companionship/spare time (Even apart, we spend a lot of time on Skype)
>  sharing of leisure and social activities (Only when we are together)
>  presentation by the parties to outsiders as a couple (Absolutely)
> viii evidence of being financially interdependent such as evidence of
>  shared income (No)
>  joint bank accounts operated reasonably frequently over a reasonable time (No)
>  joint assets (No)
>  joint liabilities such as loans or credit to purchase real estate, cars, major home
> appliances (No)
>  joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, water, telephone) (No)
>  mutually agreed financial arrangements. (No)
> d.	The presence or absence of any of the documents, information or evidence listed above is not determinative. Each case will be decided on the basis of all the evidence provided. Evidence about these matters may also be obtained at interview and can be considered up until the date of final decision.
> 
> 
> I still reside in Canada so financially, I can't provide at all except when I am in NZ. I pay for groceries, and he pays for the rent. But otherwise, I can't provide until I am living there for good...
> 
> And I can only count the time living with him from the date of the joint Tenancy Agreement in September 2011 so basically, we "lived together" for approximately 7 1/2 months total... Although I visited him for approximately 4 1/2 months previously, but we had no joint Tenancy Agreement.
> 
> I apologize for the length of my posts... I want to ensure that I provide all the required information before proceeding with my application and if anyone has anything to add to assist me, it would be much appreciated!
> 
> And I did have a look again at the INZ Ops Manual... I don't have to apply in NZ for such Visas, but I have to be in a partnership so I assumed that I would need to be present since we have not lived together for more than 12 months. Also the Immigration Officer told me that I had to be in NZ when applying for the Partnership Work Visa. I did ask her specifically because I wanted to make a request BEFORE leaving Canada to ensure a stay of a specific time and not be obligated to leave NZ within 3 months, and she confirmed without a doubt that I had to be physically present in NZ.... I am not sure what the answer is now
> 
> Thank you again to everyone who has offered me information!


Hi,

How about trying another way. Instead of trying to get Residency under the family partnership category, why don't you apply for a visitor visa specifically to join your partner in NZ ?

See attached link :-

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/0BE8F05B-C0F7-44B6-BA4C-139AFADFE581/0/INZ1198.pdf

This shouldn't be an issue and will get you into the country on a temporary basis specifically to visit your partner.
You wouldn't be seen to be pulling the wool over Immigrations eyes being here as a visitor as the whole reason for this visa is to come to NZ to be with your partner.
Whilst here and after some time you could then apply for the Partnership Residency visa. Allows you to have more time living together and allows you to apply whilst you are both in NZ living together:
You will also find the assistance from Immigration to be more helpful and more personal as the officers here just aren't in as much demand from their customers as in other countries.

I understand its not straightforward, but its definitely a possibility.

Have a read through the whole application form and look at the supporting application guide to see if this route could be better for you ?

Regards,


----------



## Guest

Thank you very much Escapedtonz! You have been very helpful!

I was considering applying for a Partnership Visitor Visa, but I can only be in NZ for 9 months out of 18 months. Without getting into specifics, I can only go to NZ on this PVV (if granted) after 2013 since the amount of time I have been in NZ before this date would add up to more than 9 months out of 18 months 

Again, it means waiting longer and not visiting NZ until 2014 to have at least 6 months on this PPV  I am willing to do that but again, it gets more difficult into proving that my fiance and I are "living together in a partnership". Furthermore, the application clearly stipulates that we MUST be living in a genuine and stable partnership which again means we have to be living together. If INZ does not take into consideration the time I have spent with my fiance on my visits to NZ as "living together", we have therefore not lived together at all 

I do not want to have any Visa I apply for declined, as applications for further Visas may be compromised if I was ever declined for a Visa. 

I have to ensure that I do all this correctly so as not to jeopardize my chances of being able to live with my fiance. Again, if I can't move to NZ, since he cannot move to Canada, we can't be together. I love this man with all my heart and I want to be with him just as he wants to be with me. We've been doing this long distance relationship thing for over 2 years and every time I visit and leave, it just gets much more harder for both of us. If I could be living with him in NZ tomorrow, I would be there! lane: These visits are proving to be very costly as I still have a place to pay for in Canada when visiting on top of the cost of airfare and everything else while in NZ 

INZ is not clear and has no provisions for people in our positions unfortunately. It would be great if INZ would confirm that time visiting a loved one could count as "living together" in a partnership for people like me who meet a NZ citizen/resident while residing out of country. We can only be together when I visit... So how can we prove a partnership if the only time spent together was when I was visiting him. INZ really needs to do like Australia and get a "Fiance Visa" to allow people in my position at least 9 months to be able to live with their partner and then be able to marry and stay in the country longer.

Again, I am just sharing all the information I can. I have looked through INZ meticulously, over and over again, and it appears as though my only possible option is to request a regular Visitor Visa for 6 months, go and visit legitimately my fiance then after a few months while I am there, make application for a Partnership Work Visa to stay there at least for 12 months to meet the partnership criteria in order to apply for residency. That's what the Immigration Officer was inclining to suggest without spelling it out. And as I mentioned earlier, I do not wish to work and when I mentioned that to the Immigration Officer, she said that I didn't have to work on this Partnership Work Visa since the purpose of it is to be able to live with my fiance. Then I asked why couldn't I request the Partnership Visitor Visa and that's when I was told about the 9 months out of 18 months (I already was aware of it through reading INZ policies)...

So thank you EscapedtoNZ!!! I appreciate your input tremendously!


----------



## escapedtonz

moving for love said:


> Thank you very much Escapedtonz! You have been very helpful!
> 
> I was considering applying for a Partnership Visitor Visa, but I can only be in NZ for 9 months out of 18 months. Without getting into specifics, I can only go to NZ on this PVV (if granted) after 2013 since the amount of time I have been in NZ before this date would add up to more than 9 months out of 18 months
> 
> Again, it means waiting longer and not visiting NZ until 2014 to have at least 6 months on this PPV  I am willing to do that but again, it gets more difficult into proving that my fiance and I are "living together in a partnership". Furthermore, the application clearly stipulates that we MUST be living in a genuine and stable partnership which again means we have to be living together. If INZ does not take into consideration the time I have spent with my fiance on my visits to NZ as "living together", we have therefore not lived together at all
> 
> I do not want to have any Visa I apply for declined, as applications for further Visas may be compromised if I was ever declined for a Visa.
> 
> I have to ensure that I do all this correctly so as not to jeopardize my chances of being able to live with my fiance. Again, if I can't move to NZ, since he cannot move to Canada, we can't be together. I love this man with all my heart and I want to be with him just as he wants to be with me. We've been doing this long distance relationship thing for over 2 years and every time I visit and leave, it just gets much more harder for both of us. If I could be living with him in NZ tomorrow, I would be there! lane: These visits are proving to be very costly as I still have a place to pay for in Canada when visiting on top of the cost of airfare and everything else while in NZ
> 
> INZ is not clear and has no provisions for people in our positions unfortunately. It would be great if INZ would confirm that time visiting a loved one could count as "living together" in a partnership for people like me who meet a NZ citizen/resident while residing out of country. We can only be together when I visit... So how can we prove a partnership if the only time spent together was when I was visiting him. INZ really needs to do like Australia and get a "Fiance Visa" to allow people in my position at least 9 months to be able to live with their partner and then be able to marry and stay in the country longer.
> 
> Again, I am just sharing all the information I can. I have looked through INZ meticulously, over and over again, and it appears as though my only possible option is to request a regular Visitor Visa for 6 months, go and visit legitimately my fiance then after a few months while I am there, make application for a Partnership Work Visa to stay there at least for 12 months to meet the partnership criteria in order to apply for residency. That's what the Immigration Officer was inclining to suggest without spelling it out. And as I mentioned earlier, I do not wish to work and when I mentioned that to the Immigration Officer, she said that I didn't have to work on this Partnership Work Visa since the purpose of it is to be able to live with my fiance. Then I asked why couldn't I request the Partnership Visitor Visa and that's when I was told about the 9 months out of 18 months (I already was aware of it through reading INZ policies)...
> 
> So thank you EscapedtoNZ!!! I appreciate your input tremendously!


Ok.....I'm trying 

How about this daft idea.....

Your fiancé has been an NZ resident for 25 years ok.
He can apply for citizenship as he has held Residency for more than 5 years.

As an NZ citizen he has the right to live, study and work in Australia without a visa as there is a reciprocal agreement between the two countries.
So with this can you not then apply for the fiancé visa in Oz then use that to get in NZ ?

Worth a bit of research time ?


----------



## Guest

He is an Australian citizen so he can move to Australia anytime. I have thought of this idea, but he has employment in NZ and his children are living there. He would have to try to find employment in Australia, relocate there and then I could perhaps apply for the Fiance Visa but I don't know if there are any provisions for an Australian citizen who has been away from his country for 35 years? I don't know if he would be able to act as a sponsor. 

I just thought that it would be best to remain in NZ as he has been there most of his life. Although he is Australian, he left as a youngster so it's like an unknown country for him 

Thanks escapedtonz.. I know you are trying and I am really appreciative! Trust me, I have thought of everything, but I am at a loss, hence the reason I joined this forum... Perhaps someone has been in my situation previously and could shed some light... Or someone like you can offer suggestions that I have not considered before! Thanks though! I treally mean it!


----------



## escapedtonz

OK, so I understand that your fiance is settled in NZ, has a job and has family there so in essence must stick to life in NZ.

Trying now to concentrate on you getting to NZ to be with him in your own right.

Instead of looking at the Partnership Residency Visa or the Partnership Visitor Visa, why not try to get to NZ in your own right.
Unsure of your personal circumstances like age etc, so considering everything....

Have you looked at the Working Holiday Visa ? Assuming you are within the age range that would get you into NZ as a visitor who could work for a period of 12 months for a Canadian.
Then in that 12 months after you have been living with your fiance for a while, apply for something more permanent. There is no requirement to actually work.

Also, why not reconsider your desires not to work or not to study ?
Temp. Work Visa or Study Visa.
You wouldn't have to endure work or study for a lengthy period. Just long enough to create the time together so you could then apply for a more permanent partner visa.
Seems a small price to pay to enable you to get yourself into a position to remain in NZ permanently.

Would you be eligible to apply for Residency in your own right without a job offer ? 
If you had enough points on the EOI you could come to NZ as a Resident yourself without reference to your fiance and having enough points without a job offer means it is unlikely that a Residency Visa of your own would have any work conditions.
I did this and didnt have any actual conditions that meant I had to find a job when I arrived.

If you have considered these and ruled them out then you only have one or two options left :-

Come to NZ on a visitor visa - you can stay for a total of 6 months in any 12 month period as you are from a visa-waiver country.
Since I expect you have been to NZ recently, you may have to wait a few months before you can come back for 6 months.

Bite the bullet and apply for the Partnership Visitor Visa or Partnership Residency Visa. Be completely honest with Immigration and if the worst happens and the application is declined, at least you will be given a reason why the application has been declined and you can work on resolving that specific issue of your application and in time apply again.
Having an application declined shouldn't compromise any future application unless you are trying to misplace the truth or bend the rules.
If it's just a straight decision that you do not meet the criteria yet then you can re-apply when you do meet the criteria and in that time you must do what you need to do to make yourself eligible.

I sympathise with your situation but rules are rules!
No consolation I know but if your dedicated you'll get here.

Could you make an appointment with Immigration NZ office in Canada to sit down with them and go through your situation and go along with their advice.
They may offer you better advice face to face than over a recorded phone line !


----------



## Guest

Thanks escapedtonz!

I did look into all the options you mentioned, but I already have a degree and worked in a specialized field for 20 years (a field that I no longer want to do and would not consider doing again). 

I don't qualify for the Working Holiday Visa as I am over 30  (early 40s actually!)...

As far as a Student Visa, I would need to be studying full-time. The cost associated with the programme I would undertake is around $26 000 per year. Too much money for me to fork out. Other programmes are also quite expensive so my savings would be dwindling quite quickly...

As far as the Work to Residence option, my understanding is that I have to have a full-time job in NZ or an offer of employment before having any chances of being able to come under this category. I had contacted an Immigration Advisor previously who advised that I would not be able to get to NZ without a job or job offer under this category. How did you manage to do so? Can you tell me more about your situation? 

I really believe that my best bet at this point is to come under a Visitor Visa and subsequently meet with INZ in NZ to ask them what options I would have to be able to stay longer with my fiance. I think a person to person interview would be much better than talking to an Immigration Officer over a recorded phone line! I agree!

No worries as far as truthfulness. I would NEVER lie and jeopardize any chances of being able to be with my fiance. I understand that every situation is different and has variations so I always believe the truth is the best policy. And it would never be in my character to lie to anyone let alone Government officials!  Thanks again!


----------



## Guest

I did the Points Calculator and scored 100. The MINIMUM 

If I had over 140, I would be automatically picked, but anywhere between 100 and 139, I need a job or job offer (according to what I read in INZ Policies) 

Also, the field where I am skilled, I can't work in due to medical reasons. I can work doing something else, but not my specific line of work. More issues to deal with...

So I guess this option is out


----------



## Kimbella

I moved to NZ for love also, 18 months ago, from California. I moved here to trial the relationship in real life. I applied for an extended visitor's Visa with multiple entry. I applied outside NZ and it cost nothing. They do ask that you provide bank information showing you have the funds to support yourself. That Visa was good for 9 months, not sure if it has changed.
Once I was here, it was evident 5 months into our living together, that me going back to the US was not an acceptable future plan for us.
I immediately applied for a work Visa based on partnership status and supplied immigration with proof of our shared home and income (mail with our names and address, joint bank account, photos of us together, etc). I was also required to provide chest x-ray results, and a medical work up form and a police certificate from the FBI. I also provided them with copies of our correspondence when we were apart (receipts for packages mailed), copy of phone receipts showing NZ calling plans, etc.
They granted that work Visa to the exact date of one year from my initial arrival. So, that will technically get you to your one year mark with your partner, but does not allow any space to apply for your residency Visa... they do not allow any buffer--so, you will have to apply for another work Visa based on partnership, and provide all the same evidence of your relationship, but your physical, x-ray and police certificate will not need to be duplicated. If you meet criteria (which you should since you did the first time around), they will grant you another Visa for 12 more months. You will now have passed your 12 month mark as a couple living together, and have a few months to spare before applying for residency (although I wouldn't suggest putting it off). Hope all this helps.


----------



## Kimbella

moving for love said:


> Thank you very much Escapedtonz! You have been very helpful!
> 
> I was considering applying for a Partnership Visitor Visa, but I can only be in NZ for 9 months out of 18 months. Without getting into specifics, I can only go to NZ on this PVV (if granted) after 2013 since the amount of time I have been in NZ before this date would add up to more than 9 months out of 18 months
> 
> Again, it means waiting longer and not visiting NZ until 2014 to have at least 6 months on this PPV  I am willing to do that but again, it gets more difficult into proving that my fiance and I are "living together in a partnership". Furthermore, the application clearly stipulates that we MUST be living in a genuine and stable partnership which again means we have to be living together. If INZ does not take into consideration the time I have spent with my fiance on my visits to NZ as "living together", we have therefore not lived together at all
> 
> I do not want to have any Visa I apply for declined, as applications for further Visas may be compromised if I was ever declined for a Visa.
> 
> I have to ensure that I do all this correctly so as not to jeopardize my chances of being able to live with my fiance. Again, if I can't move to NZ, since he cannot move to Canada, we can't be together. I love this man with all my heart and I want to be with him just as he wants to be with me. We've been doing this long distance relationship thing for over 2 years and every time I visit and leave, it just gets much more harder for both of us. If I could be living with him in NZ tomorrow, I would be there! lane: These visits are proving to be very costly as I still have a place to pay for in Canada when visiting on top of the cost of airfare and everything else while in NZ
> 
> INZ is not clear and has no provisions for people in our positions unfortunately. It would be great if INZ would confirm that time visiting a loved one could count as "living together" in a partnership for people like me who meet a NZ citizen/resident while residing out of country. We can only be together when I visit... So how can we prove a partnership if the only time spent together was when I was visiting him. INZ really needs to do like Australia and get a "Fiance Visa" to allow people in my position at least 9 months to be able to live with their partner and then be able to marry and stay in the country longer.
> 
> Again, I am just sharing all the information I can. I have looked through INZ meticulously, over and over again, and it appears as though my only possible option is to request a regular Visitor Visa for 6 months, go and visit legitimately my fiance then after a few months while I am there, make application for a Partnership Work Visa to stay there at least for 12 months to meet the partnership criteria in order to apply for residency. That's what the Immigration Officer was inclining to suggest without spelling it out. And as I mentioned earlier, I do not wish to work and when I mentioned that to the Immigration Officer, she said that I didn't have to work on this Partnership Work Visa since the purpose of it is to be able to live with my fiance. Then I asked why couldn't I request the Partnership Visitor Visa and that's when I was told about the 9 months out of 18 months (I already was aware of it through reading INZ policies)...
> 
> So thank you EscapedtoNZ!!! I appreciate your input tremendously!



Not sure where you stand with your issue, but here is what I did:

After a several years long virtual relationship with my now husband, we decided we needed to meet IRL and live together to determine our next steps. I tied up a lot of loose ends in the US and moved to NZ on an extended visitors visa that also allowed for multi entry. After living together for 5 months, we decided we could not be separated again; we got married (always the plan anyway) and submitted a work visa based on partnership application. In it we supplied evidence of our relationship: joint bank account info, mail addressed to the both of us at the same address, correspondence we shared when we had been apart etc. INZ granted me a work visa that was good for one year to the date of my arrival (which meant my visa expired the same day we hit our 'living together for 12 months mark')--no matter, at least it was a step in the right direction. I was not required to work with the visa, it just simply allowed me that option to work in any field, at any time. A month before that work visa was set to expire, I applied for a renewal (same visa), it was granted for another year; however, as soon as my husband and I passed the 'living together for 12 months mark', I was eligible to apply for permanent residency, which was granted in less than 2 weeks. I've over-simplified the process, but it isn't really difficult if you're organized: make sure to take lots of photos while you're together, join your financial accounts together, get put on a rental agreement together, get friends/family attesting to the legitimacy of the relationship, etc. Hope this info helps, good luck!

So, I think what I'm saying is that if you collect all your evidence, including testimonial from you and your partner, and evidence our your time spent living together, you *should* be able to apply for a work visa based on residency (and it does not mean you have to work, just that you can if you want to!). And, it may be that the partnership work visa is the route to go, as it allows for 12 month stays at a time!


----------

